# Bandsaw Sled



## BKelley (Jun 12, 2013)

As you know from my previous post I am the proud owner of a new Powermatic 14" bandsaw. I got everything tuned up and a coat of Boeshield on the table. I wanted a sled, so the attached pics are 
of the mornings labor. It is made of good hard maple and cuts at 90 degrees. This will satisfy me for the present. I already have ideas about an adjustable degree sled for the near future. Any questions, ideas or comments, feel free.

Ben


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 12, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## longbeard (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweet set up. 
How did you cut your slot? ( router maybe? )
Thanks for sharing


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jun 12, 2013)

Shes a Beauty!!!


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hmmm ... May have to give up my mini-chop saw for this really neat jig.


----------



## jfoh (Jun 12, 2013)

Very nice clean functional lines. Well made and should be perfect for your needs.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 12, 2013)

That's way nicer than what I finagle together.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Good looking sled there, oh yea Ben, the bandsaw smells new:biggrin:.  You deserved it after using your other one 40 years.

When you get your adjustable sled made be sure and post it.  I am interested.

Ray


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks good; I may have to steal your idea, with proper credit of course. :biggrin:


----------

